# Cory Catfish and Betta



## williamwong411 (Jun 7, 2013)

So Recently I set up a 5.5 Gallon Aquarium in My Room. Its got everything a Tropical Fish Needs, Heater, Filter, Light... I wanted to add some Pygmy or Panda Cory's with my Betta, Inkblot. Is my Aquarium too small? I have Smooth Gravel and minimal decorations. I cannot afford decorations at the moment, but I have everything needed for Cory Catfish Care. I have another 10 Gal. with 3 Corys.

Things I Have:
Backup Heater
Backup Filter
Backup Air Pump
Flourite Plant Black Sand
Hikari Sinking Wafers
Fake Plastic Decorations
Sponges
Marimo Moss Ball
Betta


----------



## williamwong411 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just for the Heck of It, Here are Some Images of my Fish and My Tank








Him in his Old 2.5 Gallon










(WHEN I GOT HIM)










Added a Heater, So don't worry, his temp. is now always at a constant 78.6F


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO, your tank is too small for Pygmy Cories. They are shoaling and do best in groups of six or more. I have a 20 long with 20 Pygmy and hasbrosus. People keep them in smaller groups than six but it's not best for them.

If you do decide to get some, they need live plants and cover so they can feel more comfortable in their environment. They're my favorite fish; I could have a whole tank with nothing but.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I have kept 6 pygmy cories in a 5.5 gallon and they did great with my betta. But if it doesn't work out between the two, make sure you have another tank or a back up option.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They are such active little fish - I agree with Russel. I firmly believe that they need more space (larger footprint) than a 5 gallon provides.


----------



## Pois (Oct 12, 2013)

I disagree - I personally have a breeding pair of albino corydoras who have always lived in my five gallon tank and have never had a problem with any of my fish. In fact, I recommend them, as they are excellent bottom cleaners and are such happy-go-lucky fish. My pair find it suitable enough to breed, and in all my years of fish breeding, I've never had fish who will breed in too small a confinement. Though, to be honest, I've had limited experience with them, so they may not be best, but I do believe only one or two would be alright, this said with several years of owning my two.
Hope that helps!


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my! I just realized how simalair your tank is to mine! 5.5 g, corys, betta, same bridge and rocks! Wow!

Personally, I don't see the issue with keeping at least two cories and a betta in the same tank. I was on vaca and I had them in a ten g but while I was gone my mom thought my betta was "lonely" and put them in. They actually get along really well! I was shocked.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was surprised that Pygmy Cories aren't like the larger Cories I've owned in that they are, as Bomb noted, extremely active. They have two speeds: Stop and Zoom...mostly "Zoom."  Watching mine, I cannot imagine a shoal of less than six being comfortable with a predator or more than six being happy in a five gallon. 

However, the main reason for my "no" vote was lack of cover and plants. Sand substrate is also kinder to them than gravel.

PS: My Pygmies are in with male Bettas with the only problem being the occasional chase.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

That gravel actually looks smooth enough for corys. 
But I do agree that they would need more plants, they are pretty shy fish and like to feel secure. My pygmies are always hanging out under the plants. More live plants would help keep the water clean, too.

I think the pygmies are small enough and have a small bio-load to where you could make that pairing work, as long as you are vigilant about testing and doing water changes. 
I had a group of 13 pygmies in a 5 gallon for a while (they had multiplied and I was saving up for a bigger tank), the tank was cycled and the levels stayed consistently low - just don't feed too much!
If you're getting a different type of cory, I think they would be fine to just get a few, but if you decide on pygmies, I've found them to be very very shy and they really like to be in a group.


----------

